# مين قال ان المعاكـــــسة قلة ادب ؟



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2011)

*مين قال ان المعاكـــــسة قلة ادب ؟

الشاب بيقول:

يا ارض احفظي ما عليكي .... دعاء
...
خدودك و لا الفراولة البلدي .... زراعة

عيونك عيون غزلان .... عالم الحيوان

بالراحة ع الارض عشان عليها اقساط .... المحافظة ع البيئة

اكــيــد مـامـتـك دبــابــة عـشـان تـجـيـب الـصـاروخ ده .... فنون عسكرية

البنت بتقول:

جتك رصاصة في قلبك .... تشجيع ع النضال

انت مالكش اهل .... تشجيع على صلة الرحم 
ههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (20 يونيو 2011)

ههههه شكلك كدا منهم عشان كدا بتحلل موقف المعاكسه تحليل دقيق ماحدش يقدر يقول فيه حاجه هههههه ميرسى للنكته قصدى للفكره


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يونيو 2011)

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اقنعتنى.... فعلا  المعاكسات مش قله ادب ولا حاجه
ميرسى يا يوليوس
*_​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههه شكلك كدا منهم عشان كدا بتحلل موقف المعاكسه تحليل دقيق ماحدش يقدر يقول فيه حاجه هههههه ميرسى للنكته قصدى للفكره



* لالالا ابدا باامانة ابدا لم  يحدث  ذلك 
  مش علشان حاجة  بس علشان مفيش بنات ههههههههههههه فى الزمن دة 
البنات الموجودة دلوقتى   رجالة بس من غير شنب ومش ينفع راجل يعاكس راجل ولااية الكلام هههههههههههههههه
 شكرا للمرورك الجميل يا جميلة *:smil12:


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اقنعتنى.... فعلا  المعاكسات مش قله ادب ولا حاجه
> ميرسى يا يوليوس
> *_​


 
* بردو لازم الواحد يشتغل  على مية بيضة   اصل يقولو  احنا   بنعاكس و  وقلة ادب  والكلام دة  واحنا ناس مظلومة جدا  يا اخى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فين هى اللى تستاهل تتعاكس فى  الزمن دة مهههههههههههه*:yahoo:


----------



## zezza (20 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههه يا سلام تصدق كنت فكراها قلة ادب 
ميرسى يوليوس تعيش  تنورنا و تعلمنا *


----------



## باسبوسا (20 يونيو 2011)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ليك اوى يا يوليوس . النكت جميلة جدا .


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه 

ميرسي يا يوليوس


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي يا يوليوس



*  العفو ياجميل شكلك كنتى بتعاكسى الشباب  وعايزة تقتنعى انة مش قلة ادب*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يونيو 2011)

اول مرة اسمع دي
بالراحة ع الارض عشان عليها اقساط 

هههههههههههههههههههه
اهو الواحد اتعلم حاجة جديدة
هبقى اجربها و اشوف مفعولها


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> اول مرة اسمع دي
> بالراحة ع الارض عشان عليها اقساط
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*

 اى خدمة يااخى الحبيب   وحياتك حتى لو قولتها الارض تمليك  هم هيوافقو هيوافقو 
 اقولك نكتة على الموضوع 
   مرة واحدة ماشية  فى الشارع كان ماشى وراها 2 شباب   روحت البيت دخلت امها بتقولها يابنتى اتاخريت  لية  قالت كان فى 2 بيعاكسو ياماما  وطيب دة سبب التاخير  اصلهم كان ماشين واحدة واحدة ياماما
 شوف حتى لو قولت اية هم بيحبو المعاكسة ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## نونوس14 (21 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*معلومات جديدة فعلا*
*يعنى المفروض احترم الولد اللى واقف فى الشارع بيعاكس وافهم انه مثقف جداااااا ههههههههه*
*راااااااااااائع جددددددددددا يا يوليوس*


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *معلومات جديدة فعلا*
> *يعنى المفروض احترم الولد اللى واقف فى الشارع بيعاكس وافهم انه مثقف جداااااا ههههههههه*
> *راااااااااااائع جددددددددددا يا يوليوس*



*  اكيد طبعا امال انتى فاكرة دة كان زمان الشباب 
 لكن دلوقتى مثقفين ومعهم شهادات قد الدنيا  هههههههههههههه
               يارب اكون رسمت بسمة لو صغيرة على اعضاء المنتدى 
وشكرا للمرور يا سكر باامانة انتى رافعة روحى المعنوية  كتير
 انا عندى مواضيع ضد حواء بس مش عايز ازود عليها  بدل لما تنتحر ولاحاجة   ههههه ولاتغلط وتدخل الجنة وتسيب النار ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## هشام المهندس (22 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي ياباشا ومنكم نستفيد
في كمان


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ميرسي ياباشا ومنكم نستفيد
> في كمان



*  نحاول نساعد ادم الغلبان يا هشام امام حواء المفترية ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انريكي (22 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد بجد حلوين اوي

شكرا لك


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد بجد حلوين اوي
> 
> شكرا لك



* نورت الموضوع يا انريكى وشكرا للردود الجميلة ربنا يحفظك*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

zezza قال:


> *ههههههههه يا سلام تصدق كنت فكراها قلة ادب
> ميرسى يوليوس تعيش  تنورنا و تعلمنا *



شكرا لمرروك وربنا يبارك فيك ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههههه*
*شكلك منضال قديييييييم يا يوليوس*
*شكرا يا فندم *​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *شكلك منضال قديييييييم يا يوليوس*
> *شكرا يا فندم *​


* لا  انا مطرود مرتين ورا بعض ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 كنت قبل الاعتزال انا لعبت مبارة اعتزال  خلاص 
  شكرا نورت الموضوع يااختى الغاليه ​*


----------



## tonyturboman (26 أغسطس 2011)

اكتشاف مذهل

:018A1D~146::018A1D~146:


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 أغسطس 2011)

tonyturboman قال:


> اكتشاف مذهل
> 
> :018A1D~146::018A1D~146:



 شكرا اخى الغالى وعلى التقيم ربنا يبار ك فيك


----------

